

My Correlation Between Results in a Startup and Results on a Basketball Court - Stwerner
http://dontrepreneur.com/2012/03/04/my-correlation-between-results-in-a-startup-and-results-on-a-basketball-court/

======
the_cat_kittles
You NAILED it! Having been raised with a similar "effort only" attitude, its
been a revelation to realize the importance of results. As an avid pickup
player, I have been learning exactly what you described. Its actually way more
rewarding when you play for results, because respect is earned, and therefore
means something. Also, its totally unambiguous- you feel good if you win and
bad if you lose, no A for effort. Another plus- you can't bullshit yourself.
Thank you for an incredible article.

